# Religious Symbols



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The kindergarten teacher asked the students in her class to
bring something related to their families' religions to show
the next day.

She asked for volunteers to show what they had brought to
the rest of the class. One boy came forward and said, "I am
Muslim, and this is my prayer rug."

Another child came forward and said, "I am Jewish, and this
is my Star of David."

Another came forward and said, "I am Catholic, and this is
my Rosary."

The last little boy came forward and said, "I am Southern
Baptist, and this is my Covered Dish."

__________________________
GCFL is an acronym for the Good, Clean Funnies List. http://www.gcfl.net/


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

!rolling So true! 

Well, Jesus isn't down here on Earth to make sure we get enough at the church meetin's, so we gotta make sure we bring it ourselves!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

"Rekigious" symbols?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Boggy said:


> "Rekigious" symbols?


Par for the course, preacher. After a week on your butt, you had lots of time to
think up clever repartee, and that's the best you can come up with? As usual,
you have nussing to contribute. NUSSING! :grin:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

:lol: Heck, I've spent the past month doing as little as possible, and succeeding very well, thank you, and you expect me to ramp up to full speed my very first full day back at work.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I get back from doing work that real Americans won't do and I find this ruckus going on. :lol: Nick PM'd me at 11:45 this morning to fix this, but, obviously I was too late. :lol:


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, that was your problem right there, Nick!  You shouldn't have asked Richard to fix it, he can't even spell "insurance"! :lol: Here's proof..

The number of thread titles that get misspelled around this place.... :nono2: It's embarrassing! :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Now I'm VERY confused.



> HTTP - Hypertext Transfer Protocol


????


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I hate it when I do that. (I never used to! ) I'll fix the link.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Silly Laverne, that's how they spell it Floriduh.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I see nothing wrong with that thread.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I see _nothing_! I know _nothing_!

(You're welcome, BTW. )


----------

